# Cold eggs



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

How cold can eggs get before they are good. Rather is there a way to tell if the eggs were froze or not?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I don't know how to tell if they have been frozen without cracking them open, but I have heard of people hatching eggs that have been refrigerated.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

During the cold spell in Dec, when I felt like I was getting frostbite every time I went out to feed the girls/collect eggs, I had a few freeze. They cracked themselves as the egg expanded during the freeze process. As long as the shell is intact, they are fine to eat, I suppose the yolk might not keep its integrity -- but still fine for scrambled eggs. When I was young and worked for Winchells Donuts, they got their eggs in by the 5-gallon bucket (eggs used in the dough for raised donuts and crullers), already beaten and frozen. They measured the eggs instead of counting for their recipes. The bucket was kept in a refrigerator to thaw, and we would scoop the thawed egg from around the sides while the middle was still frozen.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I eat the cracked eggs. My question was more based on hatch ability


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> I eat the cracked eggs. My question was more based on hatch ability


As long as the eggs are not cracked, they can be hatched. I do it on a regular basis.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

troyer said:


> As long as the eggs are not cracked, they can be hatched. I do it on a regular basis.


Thanks for that. I have been collecting eggs for incubating, but have only been keeping the warm ones for the incubation. I will start collecting any uncracked eggs and see what happens


----------

